# The i was bored project / Custom cooler



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Walmart out here sell a nice Igloo Marine cooler for $22.
I've had mine for a year, and it's still in great shape. 
And that's that I used it as a poling platform for about a month, and a casting platform like two more months. 
It holds ice for days. 

I had put ice in it last Saturday morning in Miami.
Drove to Everglades City for the Gheenoe rally, fished till 2 pm, got back to the ramp and then put it in the bed of the truck that sat parked in the sun the whole time.
Stayed around for the boat show and raffles, then drove back to Miami.
Got to Miami around 11:30pm.
The next morning at 7:30, went to put ice in the cooler to go up to Ft. Pierce and it still had ice from the day before. Threw some more ice in it and it was still good until Tuesday.

But anyway, I have nothing bad to say about anything painted black. lol

I would have gone with a semi flat/satin black though.
But I think it looks better in black!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

x2!
ill be painting my wheels black on my trailer, and eventually the trailer will be powder coatedblack!
i like the cooler though!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Custom cooler finish*

[smiley=1-crazy-eyes.gif]I guess I am finish with "the project". I decided not to expend any more money on paint and ss hardwear. I did use some free stickers, and made to stencils to spray paint them. You guys be the judge. It was actually fun to do. [smiley=1-one-eye.gif]


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

I like the stencil job!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm lovin this.... . I have a walmart cooler a coleman extrmeme 5 days is best cooler I ever spend! $60 walmart cooler compared to a yeti $400 cooler....still loving it


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

Why would you paint a cooler black??? Isn't the idea to keep the items inside it cold? Just sayin... Other than that... The stencils are pretty sweet bro!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> Why would you paint a cooler black??? Isn't the idea to keep the items inside it cold?


I was kinda wondering that myself, the black will heat up the cooler much more then the white. That's why you see alot of color coolers with white tops. If you are just using it for a day I'm sure it will be fine though. Atleast it looks slick


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Black is the way to go. Black boat, black cooler mostly just for the look. Most of the time i fish at night or very early in the mornig until  mid day; beacuse after that the bite dies so i dont take the full day heat. [smiley=devil10.gif] And remember i was bored!!!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i think it looks "cooler" now ;D


----------

